# I Have a Problem



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello my name is Stephen and I am addicted to Baroque music 
Seriously, I only started listening a couple of weeks ago and I can't stop I just need more and more. My listening is very unregulated and all over the place. My gateway drug was JS Bach, please warn your children about him. When I started I thought I'm only interested in Harpsichord and string works nothing religious or organ based but now I find myself needing stronger and stronger works like Mass in B Minor, Bach Cantatas and all manner of strange Organ Concertos by Handel, Bach and Buxtehude. Heck, I'm even listening to Baroque Opera and I hate opera!

But seriously, that JS Bach, wow what a composer! I also really like Telemann and, well pretty much everything. Some of the repertoire is a little intimidating though; will I ever listen to all of Bach's Cantatas? Will I ever be able to tell them apart? :lol: 

I really, really love Baroque music. Now I'm off to see if i can find some Michel Richard Delalande somewhere.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Be careful about Albinoni, too, very addictive! And if you stumble upon Vivaldi's works, well, you are clearly doomed never to resurface. Welcome to the forum.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

classical yorkist said:


> Hello my name is Stephen and I am addicted to Baroque music
> Seriously, I only started listening a couple of weeks ago and I can't stop I just need more and more. My listening is very unregulated and all over the place. My gateway drug was JS Bach, please warn your children about him. When I started I thought I'm only interested in Harpsichord and string works nothing religious or organ based but now I find myself needing stronger and stronger works like Mass in B Minor, Bach Cantatas and all manner of strange Organ Concertos by Handel, Bach and Buxtehude. Heck, I'm even listening to Baroque Opera and I hate opera!
> 
> But seriously, that JS Bach, wow what a composer! I also really like Telemann and, well pretty much everything. Some of the repertoire is a little intimidating though; will I ever listen to all of Bach's Cantatas? Will I ever be able to tell them apart? :lol:
> ...


Welcome Yorkist, and thank you for speaking so openly and honestly about your situation. I hope you find this group helpful in finding solutions to your issues.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Stephen, as long as you are addicted to Bach / or any other music, it's always better then being addicted to nasty stuff.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Allow me to feed your addition with the suggestion of Zelenka.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> Hello my name is Stephen and I am addicted to Baroque music
> Seriously, I only started listening a couple of weeks ago and I can't stop I just need more and more. My listening is very unregulated and all over the place. My gateway drug was JS Bach, please warn your children about him. When I started I thought I'm only interested in Harpsichord and string works nothing religious or organ based but now I find myself needing stronger and stronger works like Mass in B Minor, Bach Cantatas and all manner of strange Organ Concertos by Handel, Bach and Buxtehude. Heck, I'm even listening to Baroque Opera and I hate opera!
> 
> But seriously, that JS Bach, wow what a composer! I also really like Telemann and, well pretty much everything. Some of the repertoire is a little intimidating though; will I ever listen to all of Bach's Cantatas? Will I ever be able to tell them apart? :lol:
> ...


Try also, the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas and Partitas for Violin, the Unaccompanied Cello Suites and the solo Keyboard Partitas, the latter, I prefer on harpsichord, although some prefer to listen to them on piano.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Try also, the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas and Partitas for Violin, the Unaccompanied Cello Suites and the solo Keyboard Partitas, the latter, I prefer on harpsichord, although some prefer to listen to them on piano.


When I listen to Bach it simply has to be harpsichord, I think it will be a long time until I even think about piano transcriptions.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> When I listen to Bach it simply has to be harpsichord, I think it will be a long time until I even think about piano transcriptions.


Good for you! The harpsichord is one of the instruments Bach wrote for and recognized. It is the only way, IMO, to listen to Bach's keyboard works.

I wasn't writing about Bach transcriptions, for example, by Liszt. I was simply referring to Bach's keyboard works being played on piano, as written by Bach. Sounds all wrong to these ears!!! 

Happy listening!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the club! I still won't go as far as opera though!  Of course I love Bach, but there's many other Baroque composers whose music I really enjoy. Just start looking up random Baroque composers on YouTube and you'll find many fine compositions from composers you've never even heard of. Some of them don't even have Wikipedia pages! It seems like there's always something new to explore. 

This is just my opinion, but listening to Baroque keyboard music on the piano is a sin. Stick to the harpsichord!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

classical yorkist said:


> Hello my name is Stephen and I am addicted to Baroque music


Hell, Stephen. Count yourself lucky. You never need leave the Baroque era and you can have enough music (without ever repeating a piece!) -- thanks to fellows like Telemann -- to last you a lifetime!

I wish I could spend more time exploring the Baroque. (I do have several of those huge box sets of strictly Baroque music, including sets of Telemann, Handel, and Bach, among other Baroque composers.) But I get all fuddled up in Classical, Romantic, Impressionistic, Modern and Contemporary Music, as well as jazz and Beatles/Rolling Stones/Jimi Hendrix/ect., that I can't get enough time for Baroque.

Again, count yourself lucky!


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

I also have a Baroque obsession  Absolutely love Bach. 

IMHO runners up are Rameau and Handel. Rameau's keyboard works and operas are fantastic. He is an absolute joy to listen to & play.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

LesCyclopes said:


> I also have a Baroque obsession  Absolutely love Bach.
> 
> IMHO runners up are Rameau and Handel. Rameau's keyboard works and operas are fantastic. He is an absolute joy to listen to & play.


I agree with everything you say. Everyone in this video seems to be having a great time playing this piece by Rameau. A very special composer.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The burden of having to wade through all of Vivaldi's output can be eased by knowing that he basically wrote the same concerto 500 times.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Try also, the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas and Partitas for Violin, the Unaccompanied Cello Suites and the solo Keyboard Partitas, the latter, I prefer on harpsichord, although some prefer to listen to them on piano.


Look at this point another way, when you get tired from the harpsichord , you can start all over again by the same pieces on piano recordings.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Look at this point another way, *when you get tired from the harpsichord* , you can start all over again by the same pieces on piano recordings.


 This is possible?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassik said:


> This is possible?


Yes.....................................


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Here's some of the lovely Zelenka, to which I referred in my previous post.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> Here's some of the lovely Zelenka, to which I referred in my previous post.


I searched a little out on YouTube myself after your post and you were right, great stuff thanks. I'll look forward to listening to the piece you linked.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Look at this point another way, when you get tired from the harpsichord , you can start all over again by the same pieces on piano recordings.


And realise what he was missing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> And realise what he was missing.


Maybe, maybe not, time will tell.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> The burden of having to wade through all of Vivaldi's output can be eased by knowing that he basically wrote the same concerto 500 times.


So, you're the guy!
I have acquaintances who think that every symphony is the one Beethoven wrote. 
When will people start to realize that variety is in the ears of the behearer! All Vivaldi does _not _sound alike. All symphonies do _not_ sound like the one Beethoven wrote.
But ... to be fair minded ... (and I always want to be fair minded so that I don't get all kinds of trolls attacking my posts!) all rap music _does_ sound alike. And too with polkas, country music, and Philip Glass!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Omicron9 said:


> Allow me to feed your addition with the suggestion of Zelenka.


Not 'addition.' 'Addiction.' DOH.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Look at this point another way, when you get tired from the harpsichord , you can start all over again by the same pieces on piano recordings.


Nobody who loves Bach on the harpsichord gets tired of Bach on harpsichord. Of course, that doesn't require that piano versions are not appreciated.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Nobody who loves Bach on the harpsichord gets tired of Bach on harpsichord. Of course, that doesn't require that piano versions are not appreciated.


I'm currently somewhat fascinated by the many different varieties of harpsichord and what type Bach would have had in mind when composing or playing. For example, there is the pedal harpsichord that's somewhat like a home version of a church organ or the fact that German harpsichords seem to provide a deeper more robust sound than their French counterparts. I could spend forever listening to all the variations and I plan to.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm even dreaming about baroque now! Dreamed I found great thick book about baroque music in a 2nd hand bookshop last night, it was £4 so I was definitely gonna buy it. However, and somewhat bizarrely, the book about Madrigals which was next to it, and only £1, I decided not to buy! I want them both now. Dreams eh?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> This is possible?


Look! Getting tired from the harpsichord connotes certain things I would rather not contemplate. Just the thought gives me the creeps. How desperate must one be? 

Being tired OF the harpsichord, however, is impossible!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> I'm currently somewhat fascinated by the many different varieties of harpsichord and what type Bach would have had in mind when composing or playing. For example, there is the pedal harpsichord that's somewhat like a home version of a church organ or the fact that German harpsichords seem to provide a deeper more robust sound than their French counterparts. I could spend forever listening to all the variations and I plan to.


Try Kenneth Weiss in solo Bach keyboard works. I believe that is very close to the harpsichord sound Bach had in mind.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Look! Getting tired from the harpsichord connotes certain things I would rather not contemplate. Just the thought gives me the creeps. How desperate must one be?


How could one possibly get tired of plucking with the quill? :lol:



> Being tired OF the harpsichord, however, is impossible!!!


I'll agree with this. I might as well just give up Baroque music if I ever get tired of the harpsichord. I don't think this will be a problem though!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> How could one possibly get tired of plucking with the quill? :lol:
> 
> I'll agree with this. I might as well just give up Baroque music if I ever get tired of the harpsichord. I don't think this will be a problem though!


Try Kenneth Weiss. His harpsichord/tone is as sensual as a harpsichord can produce.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

classical yorkist said:


> I'm even dreaming about baroque now! Dreamed I found great thick book about baroque music in a 2nd hand bookshop last night, it was £4 so I was definitely gonna buy it. However, and somewhat bizarrely, the book about Madrigals which was next to it, and only £1, I decided not to buy! I want them both now. Dreams eh?


It's getting easier later on. :angel:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> I'm even dreaming about baroque now!


You dream of baroque music, I dream about my dogs relieving themselves on my living room carpet.


----------

